# Coat care  between shows (day to day)



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I was just wondering what kind of care you guys needs to give your cats coats between shows to keep them in good order. I realise that having a BSH I am very lucky and the coat prep is minimal. Between shows he just gets his eyes wiped every other day and a light brushing with a bristle brush twice a week (a little more when shedding his coat), I also clean his chin weekly to prevent raw food stains as his chin is cream coloured. So all in all it is very easy to care for him. I just step it up a little 2 weeks before a show.

What kind of cats do you have and what day to day coat care do you need to give them to ensure that when it comes up towards show time they are already in good condition?
Are there any products/combs etc you could just not do without? (if you wouldnt mind sharing the info )


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

with our raggies we just give a brush/comb every couple of days.. 
our selkirk boy.. as he is shorthair curly, not a lot needs to be done... 
now our selkirk variant(you know the one).. she is the worst.. she does needs regular brushing/combing/de-matting as her fur is that thick.. i feel like shaving her and pretending we have a sphinx....

in the week of the show its shower time say tuesday, then blown dry.. left a couple of days(recover from the shock..:laugh.. then powder and thorough brush/comb.. the day before.. again a powder(depending if coat feels a little greasy).. and brush and finally nails.. and hope they dont play too much overnight.. show day then its just a quick brush before we leave them


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> with our raggies we just give a brush/comb every couple of days..
> our selkirk boy.. as he is shorthair curly, not a lot needs to be done...
> now our selkirk variant(you know the one).. she is the worst.. she does needs regular brushing/combing/de-matting as her fur is that thick.. i feel like shaving her and pretending we have a sphinx....


How is Miss Grumpy Knickers lately? (I don't mean your lovely wife before you say that)
Doesn't sound too bad then in terms of your coat care jobs.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i was editing that post as you wrote..lol..

cassy still has her moments but.. she does try playing with the others from time to time..

coat care really not too bad as long as they dont have any matts


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Got the Burmeezers so very easy!! Eyes are cleaned regularly anyway but Darcy is lilac so I use special stain removing wipes for her! They get a brush about once a week and their ears get wiped round so they are kept clean. Claws are done every couple of weeks! 

They know it is show time tho as all of the above happens in the 48 hours before the show!!!! In the pen, I just have a velvet mitt which gives them a lovely shone!!

Easy Burmeezles!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

I brush Darcy every couple of days or so and clean her eyes most mornings. On the build up to a show I powder every other day and brush every day. She smells wonderful after being powdered!!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

Durhamchance said:


> I brush Darcy every couple of days or so and clean her eyes most mornings. On the build up to a show I powder every other day and brush every day. She smells wonderful after being powdered!!


Do u ever bath as i always bath the monday before i show on a sat then i talc everyday up to friday


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

princessa rags said:


> Do u ever bath as i always bath the monday before i show on a sat then i talc everyday up to friday


I've only bathed her when she's managed to get mess on her trousers, but she does trust me enough not to panic.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Mine get nothing. Morning of the show I clip claws, wipe out the ears and that's it.


----------

